# What’s the salt to get these days?



## fishfood (Jan 30, 2009)

Hey all,

Currently in Milton, where is the closest place to get some salt? And what’s the best going brand these day or best bang for the buck? It’s been a dogs age since I’ve had to purchase any.

And and all help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I've never had major issues with any salt. Many use IO with great results but it is on the low side of Ca and alk is on the upper range. RC leaves a significant amount of a brown film if you let the NSW water sit as will D-D and RedSea salts.

Best bang for the $, cleanest, quick to clarify, in my Ca, Mg and alk preference range and doesn't leaves the least amount of brown film in the NSW holding vats over time is Fritz RPM.

I just love TMPro but hard to justify $160/200gal mix nowadays and Aquavitro Salinity for me has been an inconsistent supply.

No matter what you use, know the parameters it mixes yeilds, augment as necessary and you'll be fine. Switching from one brand to the next won't an issue...just an old habit from WAY back in the day when salt brands vary significantly from each other and between batch mixes.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*salt*

yo yo yo ,,, willie &#8230;&#8230;

im down to my last box of instant ocean , gonna switch and try fritz , hate the brown sludge when I mix salt &#8230;...


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

fishfood said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Currently in Milton, where is the closest place to get some salt? And what's the best going brand these day or best bang for the buck? It's been a dogs age since I've had to purchase any.
> 
> And and all help is greatly appreciated.


There is a fish store in Milton own by ex Aquarium Kingdom staff but have no idea as to address.

R20 is selling salt, around $75 for a box, I think, its forest brand. You have to call him to check whether he has some in stock since have not been there for awhile.


----------



## sohal tang (Oct 26, 2011)

*Tried em all...*

I have tried pretty much most of the salts....
I think what is more important is water changes....
If you keep up with say 10% water change per week it wont matter what salt they are all good...but I do agree that IO you need to boost the calcium a bit etc...I have not used IO in 10 years...but a friend of mine used it religiously and he grew sps till it was growing out of the tank! So...keep eye on parameters and use whatever salt ya want they are all good.... 
I like the FRITZ and I like the AQUAVITRO is what I am currently using.

Cheers,
Tim


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Yes I been wondering, how some people can grow SPS so easily, does not matter what type.


----------



## SyedSher (Jul 3, 2017)

If you don't mind a bit of a drive down the 401 East you could go to Canada Corals and pick up Red Sea salt. I was using reef crystals for years before and I wanted to try a different brand. I'm satisfied by it. You can also try Red Sea Pro salt if you want higher levels of CA/Alk and Mag.


----------

